# Mikrofon live ausgeben?



## anakoda (21. Oktober 2003)

hi,

weiß jemand wie ich mein mikrofon direkt
über die lautsprecher ausgeben kann
(programmtechnisch).
Ich soll also ins mikro sprechen können,
und meine stimme über die lautsprecher gleichzeitig hören?!

CU
  Anakoda


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Oktober 2003)

Wozu brauchst du da ein Programm - geht doch von selbst!


----------



## anakoda (23. Oktober 2003)

hi,

ich schreibe ein programm, dass über lautsprecher die 
töne ausgeben soll, und an der stelle wo man aufnehmen will,
drückt man auf Aufnehmen.

Das mit dem Aufnehmen ist alles kein Problem aber das Live Ausgeben
fehlt noch.
Ich hab mir gedacht, dass es alle 100 ms oder so die töne abspeichert und die dann gleich apsielt, wäre aber sehr aufwendig und würde auch ziemlich
viel Prozessorspeicher veschlingen ...

Ich nehme an, dass du darauf hinaus wolltest, dass man
die lautsprecher mit den mikro kabeln vebinden kann.
Gibt es also ne Funktion, die das übernimmt (direkt ausgeben)

CU
  Anakoda*


----------



## King Euro (23. Oktober 2003)

klicke mal unten rechts auf den kleinen gelben lautsprecher und dann mache bei ton aus unter mikrofon das häckchen weg, 
wenn häckchen nicht da, dann gehe auf optionen -> eigenschaften und mache da ein häckchen bei microfon rein, danch siehe oben.

Das müste eigentlich reichen


----------



## anakoda (23. Oktober 2003)

hi,

ich bin aber auf der sucher nach ner funktion bzw. nem befehl wie z.Bsp.

```
Lautsprecher.Ausgang = Mikrofon.Eingang
```
Gibt es sowas?

CU
  Anakoda*


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Oktober 2003)

Das du das aufnehmen willst ist mir klar, aber um die gleichzeitige Ausgabe brauchst du dich nicht zu kümmern, da das ja sowieso passiert. Mach, was King Euro schon gesagt hat. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann mach dasselbe für das Line In - falls du das als Eingang verwendest.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## anakoda (26. Oktober 2003)

hi,

ich hab es jetzt  hinbekommen (allerdings nicht über eure methoden).
ich hab ja eine funktion gesucht, und jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich die
lautstärke und das an/ein schalten des mikrofons von meinem 
programm aus steuern kann.
Das reicht mir jetzt erstmal.

CU
  anakoda


----------



## computers (14. November 2003)

*wie denn*

hallo,

mich würde mal interesieren, wie du das realisiert hast?!

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## anakoda (15. November 2003)

hi,

über die winmm.dll (API).
Ich hab das Modul, welches ich nutze mal angehängt ...
Achja an/aus schalten machst du über

```
SetMute MICROPHONE_MUTE, False
SetMute MICROPHONE_MUTE, True
```


CU
  Anakoda*


----------

